# WIP 1/1400 Enterprise C



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Introducing my new thread on my reissued 1701-C kit. I'm treating this as my "Learn as much as possible about airbrushing, construction and electronics" build. I've taken some liberties with the kit with regards to painting and using bits from the Yamaguchi parts. Why? Because I'm not the biggest fan of this ship mostly due to the colors so I made them closer to what I'd like to see. 

First up is the saucer. I just need to fix a few blemishes I thought I fixed after some aggressive hole drilling (Using a power drill hacked to take small bits isn't the best option as I've learned) thankfully I have a dremmel moving forward. 

I used a custom blend of Tamiya white and XF25 Light Sea Grey for the secondary color, white and Flat Dark Gray for the darker bits and the basecoat is Vallejo light gray primer. It was the best match for the light gray so I just stuck with it. 



















*I drilled out close to 75% of the windows and filled them with Canopy Glue. Light test here:*









*Some work on the Nacelles here. Sadly the Vallejo primer is very delicate. Even after a couple days dry the 3M tape pulled up some paint.*










*Here's the base I'm creating. I want to add some green and blue 3mm leds to the front to shine on the underside of the saucer to mimic the rift from "Yesterday's Enterprise". Otherwise I plan on painting it black. *










Build Plans:


Use 2x Blue 5mm flickering (like candle) on one of the engines to mimic power fluctuation/damage. 

Make random sanding patterns on the light blocked side of the saucer where some of the R2 battle damage decals go so an orange glow shows through like it just got blasted. Going to test this on a couple spare kit parts (other kits) first. My theory is sand small area, attach flickering orange led, use some clear PVC I have to make a "dome" around the area and cover with slick black Tulip so the orange doesn't leak to the other windows.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I LOVE the color scheme you have going there! I may use it for inspiration when I finally get around to building mine.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> I LOVE the color scheme you have going there! I may use it for inspiration when I finally get around to building mine.


Thanks! I was afraid my non-studio accurate colors would turn people off from this thread. Maybe a 50/50 split. 

I have to see if I have my notes someplace but the color mix was
Base coat: Vallejo light gray primer 73.601
Main Blue: Tamiya flat white with XF25 light sea grey and some extra blue to bring down the green.
Darker Blue: XF66 light grey with white to lighten it up.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm a fan of the Ambassador Class design, but not a fan of the colors they used on it. The colors you're using are more subdued, work better in conjunction with each other, and are a _huge_ improvement in my opinion. I'm looking forward to seeing your continued progress on this projecct! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This is going to be a really neat build. I don't have this kit and wasn't terribly interested in it... until now. This and the D are about the only Trek kits I don't have.

I don't have a problem with "non-standard" colors, especially when the quality of the work is good and the model is attractive. I could always chose to finish my kit more traditionally anyway. I just like seeing other people's good work.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic color choices.... for me, anyway.... and I think maybe it's really because your depiction is what the ship looked like to me on screen.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It seems like we all share the same level of unease with the studio model colors. I really didn't care for the ship due to the Crayola colors but now that I changed them up I've found some love for the ship design.

My leds should be here Tuesday and I hope to have a nacelle wired up with the flickering effect. As much as I want to turn this into a battle damaged ship its hard to imagine all those damage decals smothered all over. Must be strong.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have to admit that the 1701-C has never been one of my favorite Star Trek ships. But your build is starting to change my mind. And I look forward to seeing your progress.

And I like that you are taking liberties with the paint. The way I see it. This is going to be sitting on YOUR shelf. So it should suit YOU !


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

MLCrisis32 said:


> Thanks! I was afraid my non-studio accurate colors would turn people off from this thread. Maybe a 50/50 split.


I agree with the positive comments thus far regarding paint choice.

Using the recommend colors at this scale gives the C a rather toyish appearance. I am anxious to see the completed ship anticipating that it will have a more realistic look. I have always liked the the ship but really wish the final version on screen had look more like this one after Probert's concept: http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=28446


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sparky said:


> I agree with the positive comments thus far regarding paint choice.
> 
> Using the recommend colors at this scale gives the C a rather toyish appearance. I am anxious to see the completed ship anticipating that it will have a more realistic look. I have always liked the the ship but really wish the final version on screen had look more like this one after Probert's concept: http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=28446


Man talk about pressure to get this finished! Glad you mentioned Probert's redesigned Ambassador I love the design and it inspired me to use more grays than blue on my build.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Quick update: My second cheapo soldering iron crapped out on me so I need to pick up a real one (Looking at a Hakko up on ebay) so I can finally finish the wiring and get this thing constructed. I had a 25w Weller iron that took about 10 minutes to heat wires enough to melt solder and a 30w Radio Shack iron that keeps losing heat. 

If anyone has suggestions I'd be open to hearing them!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got a big station type soldering set up from Radio Shack. It was on sale... works pretty good for me. It also has more or less instant heat and a digital, dial type controller.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> I got a big station type soldering set up from Radio Shack. It was on sale... works pretty good for me. It also has more or less instant heat and a digital, dial type controller.


Thanks that's closer to what I'm looking for now. (power not in the iron itself). I've found a couple mid-range off-brand on ebay the 937D+ for $50 and a more expensive Hakko FX888/D that is $40 more. It's much more expensive but man I'm tried of buying cheap irons that die.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

I may be the only one, but I actually like the blue color scheme of the C.
(Please don't hit me)

But I really do like your color scheme too. 

Silly question: What is "Canopy Glue" that you used for the windows?
Your lighting test looks fantastic.

Alien
Just keep gluing, gluing, gluing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MLCrisis32 said:


> Thanks that's closer to what I'm looking for now. (power not in the iron itself). I've found a couple mid-range off-brand on ebay the 937D+ for $50 and a more expensive Hakko FX888/D that is $40 more. It's much more expensive but man I'm tried of buying cheap irons that die.


I forget now exactly what I paid but it was prob about $60 - $70. IIRC it was a $99 set up but was on sale. I like it... have had it for a year and so far so good.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Add me to the list of people liking your colour scheme. I never did like the overall blue scheme myself (personal choice) and have in fact 3 Ambassadors waiting to be painted!

I'll check into the paints (I love using Tamiya paints) hopefully on my next payday or so.

Excellent build, btw! :thumbsup:


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Quick update so people don't think I've abandoned my build. I am recovering from a shoulder injury which affected my modeling arm and hand. I'm going crazy but getting better so as soon as I'm able its back to finishing this build :thumbsup:


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Finally Back at it*

Happy to say I'm recovering from my neck/back injury, picked up a Hakko soldering station and got to work tonight. :thumbsup:

I decided awhile back to make this a battle-damaged ship and since this is my learning kit I picked up some flickering blue and orange LEDs. I sanded out some areas where the kit damage decals will go so it gives a "just got blasted" look. 

Is it canon? Nope. Does it look as cool as I thought it would? Yep! I just need to light block it so it doesn't light up all the windows around the damage area. Also note my plan is only to do maybe 2 sections on the hull top, 1 on the bottom saucer and another along one of the secondary hull sides (not both). 

I plan on using the blue flickering LEDs for one of the engines to show the power is fluctuating.


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

nice work on the paint job and battle damage look. I painted mine the blue color but its too late to start over since most of the decals are in place. next one I get I'll try the colors you did on yours.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Storvick said:


> nice work on the paint job and battle damage look. I painted mine the blue color but its too late to start over since most of the decals are in place. next one I get I'll try the colors you did on yours.


Thanks! This is my first attempt and doing lighting (correctly) and any sort of damage/weathering so fingers crossed I don't muck it up too badly. Glad you like the color scheme this was my third paint job. I tried the screen-accurate blues and hated them first. Some trial and error later I found, what I thought to be, a much more usable palette.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Crossing your fingers must be working for you. Because the video of the battle damage looks excellent !!


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, I'm loving those colors you chose. The Ambassador Class is probably my favorite after the Constitution Refit. I gotta do another Enterprise-C one of these days.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> Crossing your fingers must be working for you. Because the video of the battle damage looks excellent !!





barrydancer said:


> Wow, I'm loving those colors you chose. The Ambassador Class is probably my favorite after the Constitution Refit. I gotta do another Enterprise-C one of these days.


Thanks :thumbsup: I'm surprised that a single flickering LED is having a hard time lighting up the three areas.. I may have to add a second there for full coverage.

Here is the official "part 1" of the build now with dramatic music!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

From what I can see, the damaged areas seem to be lit perfectly. Each area of damage seems to have a hot spot. And then the rest is glowing. Looks great to me. But you are probably seeing more with your eyes, than I see in the video. And you are seeing it from every possible angle.
Looking forward to seeing what you do. :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

A. Outstanding color selection. I love the Ambassador class, but am not a big fan at all of the chosen screen colors. It's supposed to be a transition from the B to D model, and the colors on screen don't even try to do that. When I build my 2500 scale C model I will probably try to emulate something like your color scheme. 

B. Do you have more pictures of the damage area, the meat and potatoes side of it, not the affects side. I think it turned out amazing! 

keep up the great work :wave:


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> From what I can see, the damaged areas seem to be lit perfectly. Each area of damage seems to have a hot spot. And then the rest is glowing. Looks great to me. Looking forward to seeing what you do. :thumbsup:


Thanks again and I think what I was seeing is without the strip lights flooding the effect is fine but with them on it drowned out part of the blinking. I plan on using wax paper then coating the area with slick black fabric paint to light block the flashing leds. 



harristotle said:


> A. Outstanding color selection. I love the Ambassador class, but am not a big fan at all of the chosen screen colors. It's supposed to be a transition from the B to D model, and the colors on screen don't even try to do that. When I build my 2500 scale C model I will probably try to emulate something like your color scheme.
> 
> B. Do you have more pictures of the damage area, the meat and potatoes side of it, not the affects side. I think it turned out amazing!
> 
> keep up the great work :wave:



Same here! I thought I hated the ship but it's just the studio colors. Glad you liked my take on it. 

As for the other question not too much but all I have done is take a dremmel, slowed it down, and slowly ground away paint with a sanding drum. I get the shape I want on the top then do the same on the inside. I need to do a video for the next batch


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Let there be battle damage! 

I decided that the kit decals were just... well they look like decals so I tried a technique I've read about online. I used a pencil to draw where the damage should go, used a dremel to grind out the shape/remove paint, then used a soldering iron to melt the edges and some of the inner portions to give it depth. To me this just looks more realistic than a 2D decal. (I may have gone overboard but hey it's my first attempt!

I then used lots of washes of black, then layered them until I was happy with the it. I let the singed areas around get a little out of hand but hopefully I can airbrush and blend it better this week. Also I need to fix some of the black windows. My hands aren't as surgeon like since my injury.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Geez Dude !!!  Did this ship run into the entire Borg armada ??? Or did someone activate the self destruct command ???


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> Geez Dude !!!  Did this ship run into the entire Borg armada ??? Or did someone activate the self destruct command ???


Ha believe it or not but I was following the studio model plus the decal guide from the kit.
Plus I did admit I may have gone a bit overboard with the dremel.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

MLCrisis32 said:


> Ha believe it or not but I was following the studio model plus the decal guide from the kit.
> Plus I did admit I may have gone a bit overboard with the dremel.


I'm not saying you went overboard, or criticizing what you have done. In fact, it's quite the opposite. This ship really looks like it's been in a battle with the Borg ! Looks Great ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> I'm not saying you went overboard, or criticizing what you have done. In fact, it's quite the opposite. This ship really looks like it's been in a battle with the Borg ! Looks Great ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


No worries! I just meant I couldn't believe how much they painted on the model and when I mimicked it I thought "maybe I didn't have to do every blast zone". Seriously how did that ship even make it through the vortex?


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Some images from today's work on the top side of the saucer. More can be seen here: http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/updownleftD/library/1701-C%20Enterprise?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I admire those who can bring themselves to destroy a model to mimmick an on-screen look from a particular episode. 
I just can't seem to bring myself to do it. 
Maybe someday I'll try it ... mainly to develop a new skill. 
Maybe with a *1/2500 *scale Ent-C.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm a fan of the Ambassador Class design, but not a fan of the colors they used on it. The colors you're using are more subdued, work better in conjunction with each other, and are a _huge_ improvement in my opinion. I'm looking forward to seeing your continued progress on this projecct! :thumbsup:


Much agreement here as well. :thumbsup: The colors intended for bright studio lights wash out nicely on television--not so in real life. Much better to go with the subdued paint scheme!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> I admire those who can bring themselves to destroy a model to mimmick an on-screen look from a particular episode.
> I just can't seem to bring myself to do it.
> Maybe someday I'll try it ... mainly to develop a new skill.
> Maybe with a *1/2500 *scale Ent-C.


Destroying models can be fun...





I love what you have done to the "C".. looks really really good.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That destroyed Galaxy is awesome! Got any more pictures?


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> I admire those who can bring themselves to destroy a model to mimmick an on-screen look from a particular episode.
> I just can't seem to bring myself to do it.
> Maybe someday I'll try it ... mainly to develop a new skill.
> Maybe with a *1/2500 *scale Ent-C.


I totally understand. With this one it took months but I convinced myself, "This is your kit to try out anything you haven't done before" and just went with it. I would be lying if I said I wasn't panicking a little when I first started the process. 



PerfesserCoffee said:


> Much agreement here as well. :thumbsup: The colors intended for bright studio lights wash out nicely on television--not so in real life. Much better to go with the subdued paint scheme!


Thanks! The paint scheme seems to be getting people into this build that otherwise wouldn't have been :thumbsup: I tried doing it with the suggested colors and it looked.. less than pleasing to me.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

jgoldsack said:


> Destroying models can be fun...
> I love what you have done to the "C".. looks really really good.


Thanks and wow your work on that "E" is fantastic! I love how you an make out all the deck levels from the side of the hull. Was this all scratch built? I'd love to see a build log.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

MLCrisis32 said:


> Thanks and wow your work on that "E" is fantastic! I love how you an make out all the deck levels from the side of the hull. Was this all scratch built? I'd love to see a build log.


I have no build log for this build, but you can view the entire completed album... 

But yes the decks and all other internals were scratch build using styrene rods, sheet, and old credit cards


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

MLCrisis32 said:


>


Reminds me of the TOS episode, "Miri."


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Proper2 said:


> Reminds me of the TOS episode, "Miri."


I need to add some more lumps and blue coloring!


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

Get some of those fire lighting kits by Miniatronics or Evans Design and you can light up some of the damaged areas with a flashing plasma discharge.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?str_s=fire&submit=Search&cat_s=UM&mfg_s=


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

bccanfield said:


> Get some of those fire lighting kits by Miniatronics or Evans Design and you can light up some of the damaged areas with a flashing plasma discharge.
> 
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?str_s=fire&submit=Search&cat_s=UM&mfg_s=


Thanks. If you look at earlier posts I founds some nice flickering LEDS on ebay which look very similar. I'll definitely keep these references though.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking good,.......or should I say looking bad ? Not quite sure how you compliment a nearly destroyed ship ! Maybe I should just say, looking very accurate to how it looked in the episode Yesterday's Enterprise. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wonderful work. Sweet effects. I cried initially to see the fabulous paint job all burned. But just a super job.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

MLCrisis32 said:


> I need to add some more lumps and blue coloring!


It could be a beaker full of death...


----------

